# Calendar accuracy



## maxiogee

I note that the calendar is stating that Dec 7th is listed as 
Immacolata Concezione - FESTA NAZIONALE: 7th December 2006 
This causes me two problems.
a) We are not told where this Festa Nazionale is being celebrated
b) In Ireland the Feast of the Immaculate Conception is celebrated on Dec 8th.

Checking the actual calendar entry, I see that it is listed as follows
Silvia 
Request Reminder for this Event 
This event occurs every December 8
7th December 2001 to 8th December 2010* 
11:00 PM to 10:30 PM * This event ignores DST
* This event was posted for time zone *(GMT +1:00 hour) Brussels, Copenhagen, Madrid, Paris* so it will appear to occur on a different day on your calendar.

I fail to see why I am seeing this event listed on a different day just because it is posted for GMT+1 (What's the point, anyway, of having such a structure to the listings that they appear on the wrong day?).


----------



## Jana337

I don't like it either but I guess calender is not a priority of the vB developers.

You got it right: When we add a new calendar event, we have to specify a time zone. The above is an Italian event and the rest of world sees it when it is between midnight and 11.30 PM in Italy, which usually involves 2 different days elsewhere.

Jana


----------



## Nunty

PS This might be an error. In the universal Catholic Church, as in Ireland, the feast of the Immaculate Conception is December 8. Not a national holiday here in Israel, however.


----------



## lsp

FWIW, Dec 8 is the day it's celebrated in Italy, too.


----------



## fenixpollo

I asked the same question here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83408

Since my time zone is behind the time zone of the person who made the calendar event, it appears to me to start on the day prior to the event. If I had my forum settings adjusted to a time zone ahead of the event creator's time zone, I would see the event on the correct date.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I reset the time fields on this entry to make it more likely it will show up as Dec. 8 in other time zones.  It now appears correctly on my display of the WRF homepage (I'm at GMT -5).  How does it look for the rest of you?

Grazie,
Elisabetta


----------



## fenixpollo

> This event occurs every December 8
> 8th December 2001 to 8th December 2010
> 04:00 AM to 04:30 AM


 My time zone is GMT-7


----------



## maxiogee

TrentinaNE said:


> I reset the time fields on this entry to make it more likely it will show up as Dec. 8 in other time zones.  It now appears correctly on my display of the WRF homepage (I'm at GMT -5).  How does it look for the rest of you?
> 
> Grazie,
> Elisabetta



It shows up as December 8th here. I'm GMT.

(by the way - what does the "11:00 AM to 11:30 AM" mean in the calendar entry - is this time-setting part of the problem?)


----------



## TrentinaNE

maxiogee said:


> It shows up as December 8th here. I'm GMT.
> 
> (by the way - what does the "11:00 AM to 11:30 AM" mean in the calendar entry - is this time-setting part of the problem?)


It does seem to play a role.  When the setting was broader, the calendar entry would straddle adjacent days, depending on your local time (like the entry in Spanish right above the one we're discussing). I wanted the date (month/day) to show up correctly on the main WRF page (which doesn't list times), so I just manipulated the times to try to achieve that result.

Elisabetta


----------



## mkellogg

I guess it still depends on your time zone.   I thought vBulletin fixed that, but apparently not.  I'll investigate a little further.  It might show that way because that holiday was entered into the calendar before vBulletin made their changes.


----------



## fenixpollo

Tony said:
			
		

> (by the way - what does the "11:00 AM to 11:30 AM" mean in the calendar entry - is this time-setting part of the problem?)


 I'm assuming that when someone creates a calendar event, they choose both date and time. If they choose 12am-12pm as the time, and I'm one hour behind their time zone, then my calendar will show the event on the previous day.

Maybe the best solution, then, is to re-create each calendar entry, to eliminate the old formatting.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, the best work-around is to set the time for the holiday at 12 noon only.  That way it will show correctly to just about everybody.

I've written vBulletin about it, but I'm not expecting that they will fix this anytime soon.


----------



## mkellogg

I get it now.  (Now that somebody at vBulletin has explained it to me...)

Those holidays are set up as ranged events with a range of time.  They should be set up as "single all-day events".  There is no way to convert to an all-day event.  So we will have to delete the event and create a new one.


----------

